

 Understanding a new C++ feature. How the cycle eventually is. - AsmMAn
http://computerprogrammingstuff.blogspot.com.br/2014/03/understanding-new-c-feature-how-cycle.html

======
tlb
I just went through this cycle. I updated a 2005-era codebase to use auto to
declare most iterators:

    
    
      for (auto it = foo.begin(); ...
    

That was pleasant and easy. Then I got all excited about std::atomic and tried
using that in place of my own portable implementation, but it didn't work on
OSX so I had to roll back.

